
Django Dose - DjangoCon Live Stream - twampss
http://djangodose.com/djangocon/
======
kluikens
Yeah, nothing yet for me. The conference should've started by now.

~~~
icey
The conference starts tomorrow (Tuesday)

------
mattcottingham
Seems to hang my browser. Is it video?

